# update to FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p5



## nedry (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi i have tried updating my system to FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p5 however after running the following commands:

```
freebsd-update fetch
freebsd-update install
reboot
```
I get the following after running these commands:

```
uname -a
FreeBSD bsdcompile 13.0-RELEASE-p4 FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p4 #0: Tue Aug 24 07:33:27 UTC 2021
root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/amd64.amd64/sys/GENERIC
amd64
```
As you can see it still refers to the system as 13.0-RELEASE-p4
I then ran the following commands:

```
freebsd-update fetch
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 2 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 13.0-RELEASE from update2.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 13.0-RELEASE-p5.
```

Has my system been updated and that the builder of the kernel forgot to update the code to say 13.0-RELEASE-p5 ?
thanks
nedry


----------



## Emrion (Nov 4, 2021)

Only the userland has been updated to p5. Kernel stays at p4. So, it's ok.
See freebsd-version(1).


----------



## nedry (Nov 4, 2021)

Thanks! thats good to know.


----------



## drr (Dec 27, 2021)

Emrion said:


> Only the userland has been updated to p5. Kernel stays at p4. So, it's ok.
> See freebsd-version(1).



I noticed this difference first when my GNOME desktop showed the OS name as 'FreeBSD 13.0-RELEASE-p5', while my KDE Plasma desktop was reporting it as 'FreeBSD 13.0' kernel version: '13.0-RELEASE-p4', in the system info pages of the respective settings tools. I was confused about this difference since then. Thanks for clearing this for me.


----------

